# 5x8 trailer



## mlrdklr (Jul 11, 2008)

Ok guys i just have a small question to ask becuase i can get a sweet deal on a 5x8 enclosed trailer. If anyone has ran one or still is how many decoys and blinds could u get in it. If i buy it i plan on just throwing the decoys in and not being to organized.


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

We have one it holds 3 finishers and 3 powerhunters folded up and can get about 130 FB honkers in it including such as Big foots and Avery GHG's. It all depends on how many decoys you have. Also holds a few small totes in it as well from time to time.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

You can get a 130 full bodys in a 5x8 trailer with blinds? I think that your full of it. I hada 6 x 12 and could barley get 6 blinds and 14 Full Bodys in that..


----------



## quackstacker (Feb 18, 2008)

I have a 4x8x5 enclosed trailer and I can get 3 dozen pro grade shells, 6.5 dozen FFD's, and 4 blind sin it with a bit of room to spare.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I have a 4x6x4 and right now I have 2 dz bigfoots (assembled) plus 2 blinds and have room for probably another dozen BFs

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f329/ ... 6849-1.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f329/ ... G_6851.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f329/ ... G_6853.jpg

http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f329/ ... G_6854.jpg

Not much but it works.


----------

